

Alternative to Gmail without tons of other baggage attached? - suivix

I'm looking for a minimalist but solid email client. Is there one available? I'm trying to find one now before my account is forcibly integrated into a social-networking scheme.
======
nextparadigms
What makes you think that would happen, and that you won't have a choice to
turn it off, which would be worse than the Buzz fiasco?

------
1throwaway
here you go. google'd this for you.

<http://savedelete.com/10-alternatives-to-gmail.html>

~~~
suivix
I'm going to try out lavabit.com. Thanks!

